# Pax asked me to stop by the ATM in order to tip me (UberX) on SURGE



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

This past weekend, there was a surge in my area & I got a ping from a caucasian gentleman in his early 40's. Once I picked him up, he initially compliments my car & b4 I had even started the trip, he goes on to ask me if he could tip thru the Uber app. Being a Lyft driver also, I informed him only Lyft allows such a function. He then requested we stop by the ATM on the way to his home in order to get cash.

On the way, we spoke about many things. He was a happy gentleman (even though he informed me he was going thru a divorce). He then spoke of how he hates that Uber doesn't allow a tip function in the app as he feels that it is the least Uber can do considering the costs that is put on the Uber drivers. And that he likes to show gratuity based on the level of service that is given.

After stopping by the ATM, I took him to his place. In all in was about a 10-15 mile trip. Total fare came to around *$60* (thnx to the high surge) & he hands me a *$20* tip.

Wish I had more pax like this guy


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> This past weekend, there was a surge in my area & I got a ping from a caucasian gentleman in his early 40's. Once I picked him up, he initially compliments my car & b4 I had even started the trip, he goes on to ask me if he could tip thru the Uber app. Being a Lyft driver also, I informed him only Lyft allows such a function. He then requested we stop by the ATM on the way to his home in order to get cash.
> 
> On the way, we spoke about many things. He was a a happy gentleman (even though he informed me he was going thru a divorce). He then spoke of how he hates that Uber doesn't allow a tip function in the app as he feels that it is the least Uber can do considering the costs that is put on the Uber drivers. And that he likes to show gratuity based on the level of service that is given.
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## conejo (Mar 3, 2015)

The something happened to me over the weekend, I got a pax on a 2.5 surge and she tip $20 bucks because she have no lower bills, She told me that she use lyft more because she leave a tip after every ride. She does work in the service industry. She made my night


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

What does the rider's race have to do with the story?


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> What does the rider's race have to do with the story?


Does me saying his race offend anyone?

Am african american & in my city, I rarely if ever get tips from the black community. I haven't driven enough asians or indians to see if its the same but 99.9% of my tips are from caucasians. And for the record, I mainly drive in Atlanta & get a good amount of pick ups from both groups.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Give it some time. Your post is still fairly new.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Does me saying his race offend anyone? Am african american & in my city, I rarely if ever get tips from the black community. I haven't driven enough asians or indians to see if its the same but 99.9% of my tips are from white ppl. And for the record, I mainly drive in Atlanta & get a good amount of pick ups from both races


There's nothing with that because you didn't use the term in a derogatory manor. Just acknowledging someone's race. I would say in my area a higher % of the tippers are white. Also a lot depends on the culture. I know from Japanese friends of mine, that their culture doesn't believe in tipping for whatever reason.

Also in forum boards, it's seems that some people get all bent of shape if you mention race, gender, creed, just saying the word jesus on some forum boards will be deleted, depending on how strict the TOS is.

I guess the safest way to describe a person (s), "well I just picked up two humans,". Naysayers cannot build a flame war off that.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Does me saying his race offend anyone?
> 
> Am african american & in my city, I rarely if ever get tips from the black community. I haven't driven enough asians or indians to see if its the same but 99.9% of my tips are from caucasians. And for the record, I mainly drive in Atlanta & get a good amount of pick ups from both groups.


OK, now that you have edited your post explaining beyond asking if you offended anyone, you have given some context. In the original post it did not seem to have any impact on the story. Now, my apologies if *I *offended anyone. There have been numerous incidents on these boards where folks have been offended by references to the race of passengers being mentioned. I'm glad for you that you are getting tips- one of the major complaints registered being the lack of same.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I guess the safest way to describe a person (s), "well I just picked up two humans,". Naysayers cannot build a flame war off that.


hahaha



Older Chauffeur said:


> OK, now that you have edited your post explaining beyond asking if you offended anyone, you have given some context. In the original post it did not seem to have any impact on the story. Now, my apologies if *I *offended anyone. There have been numerous incidents on these boards where folks have been offended by references to the race of passengers being mentioned. I'm glad for you that you are getting tips- one of the major complaints registered being the lack of same.


No harm done. I see where your coming from that's why I decided to edit my post to explain why I felt obligated to specify the race. Being an african-american, I find it disheartening how my group (@ least in the Atl area) rarely show a sign of gratuity. I have picked middle to wealthy income ppl from both sides & yet whenever I did receive a tip, its 99% of the time from caucasians.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Not to stereo type, but I think the best tippers are usually ones that work in the service industry. (Waiters/tresses.bartenders, hairstylists, etc. I always believe that giving the best service you possible can will result in better tip overall. I've had scenarios with repeat pax that never tipped before tip me because I was more pleasant then previous driver they had.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Not to stereo type, but I think the best tippers are usually ones that work in the service industry. (Waiters/tresses.bartenders, hairstylists, etc. I always believe that giving the best service you possible can will result in better tip overall. I've had scenarios with repeat pax that never tipped before tip me because I was more pleasant then previous driver they had.


In my 1,000 trips I see the exact opposite. Go figger.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I guess the safest way to describe a person (s), "well I just *picked up two humans*,". Naysayers cannot build a flame war off that.


Or 2 **** sapiens? 2 bi-peds? 2 forms of indigenous life?

The safer the better in today's homogenized society.

They say in 10,000 years everyone will be an equal shade of brown of some sort.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Or 2 **** sapiens? 2 bi-peds? 2 forms of indigenous life?
> 
> The safer the better in today's homogenized society.
> 
> They say in 10,000 years everyone will be an equal shade of brown of some sort.


Political correctness is simply a way to ensure that the lowest common denominator is the standard. Political correctness is weak.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Or 2 **** sapiens? 2 bi-peds? 2 forms of indigenous life?
> 
> The safer the better in today's homogenized society.
> 
> They say in 10,000 years everyone will be an equal shade of brown of some sort.


who are they and scientifically speaking that is completely untrue


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

The important thing is the OP had something positive to say about one of his pax.


----------

